# Festivus Social Thread!



## ocean

Yay! 
Festivus is Back!!!


----------



## lostNfound

Oh Happy Days


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

team festivus insomniacs assemble


----------



## slortaone

what do we do in this forum guys


----------



## New

We festivus.

What else?


----------



## AfterGlow




----------



## addictivepersona

...How have I never noticed this forum before?


----------



## ocean

^It's just reopened! For Festivus Times


----------



## addictivepersona

...But there are Letters to Santa from earlier this year...  I am so confused.

(Ahaha, I just noticed "Letters to Santa" and "First Time under the Mistletoe" instead of "post count" and "First Time under the Mistletoe.")

Edit:  It changed my wording!  Woah!


----------



## CaseFace

Hey Ocean, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## ocean

^Nope. It is not.

Addictive- We had this open last year as well............So those are all old posts from 09/10


----------



## Bomboclat

Yay, I missed this place!


----------



## ocean

Hey! It changed my wording too!! 


I think there is a mischievous elf running loose!!!


----------



## lostNfound

party time soon!!!!


----------



## RedLeader

One of the disadvantages to changing words or groups of words is that the "easier way" to do it means that it does it across the festivus forum.  Same general approach as The Lulz forum last April fools.  It would be hard to figure out a way to avoid this problem. 

Good news is that there are not really any hidden landmines.  Well just one, but I doubt it will come up.  

Still though, if it gets too annoying, it can be reverted back in minutes.


----------



## Bomboclat

Im just wondering if the ones from last year are still in place....


----------



## ocean

^What were the ones last year?

And Redleader...............you ignore me.
Edit: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get to be *SUGARPLUMFAIRY*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedLeader

The ones from The Lulz?  No, this was all done from scratch this year.  

If there were other ones within the festivus forum from last year, they've been reset as well.


----------



## RedLeader

SugarPlumFairy said:


> And Redleader...............you ignore me.



I will reply to your PM later.  haha, I actually do have to go out shopping for a bit


----------



## Bomboclat

RedLeader said:


> The ones from The Lulz?  No, this was all done from scratch this year.
> 
> If there were other ones within the festivus forum from last year, they've been reset as well.



OH JOY! Felix put in some doozies last year


----------



## ocean

^What did he put in??


----------



## animal_cookie

yay


----------



## jpgrdnr

holy shit


----------



## Bomboclat

SugarPlumFairy said:


> ^What did he put in??



He changed the code for making a "blank p ost"  to something like "reindeer poop", and there were a few others as well.


----------



## ocean

Festivus Forum is way too fun


----------



## CaseFace

Hells yeah.


And thats upsetting that that's not you in your avatar, i was going to be a creeper and hit on you via the interwebs lol. I love cute redheads.


----------



## ocean

^Yeah, Sorry to disappoint :D

My natural hair color IS close to that, but I dye it dark dark brown.


----------



## fizzle

Woo! I love the titles and the "letters to santa"


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

where do we post nudes ?


----------



## New

Everywhere.

Or make a Festivus nudie thread.

With...festive nudes.


----------



## ocean

^There is already a Festivus Nudie thread.............Found HERE


----------



## New

Perfect.

The pieces are in place.


----------



## shake

the blue looks nicw. i dont wrap gifts they get bagged or wrapped with tape


----------



## ocean

^You wrap 'em now! 


So....what's up people?!?!


----------



## New

I'm listening to lady gaga on loop. It makes me feel superficial. I got Wii games down the tube.


----------



## GenericMind

Not this gay blue shit again plz.


----------



## fizzle

^No one is forcing you to come in here 

However, if I were to force someone somewhere, I would use these

*NSFW*:


----------



## New

High-five.

Handcuffs are dynamite.


----------



## ocean

Oooooh! Fizzle!!!! :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OHHH Yeah!!!



GenericMind said:


> Not this gay blue shit again plz.



We should switch the colors for the Shrine & Festivus!!!


----------



## GenericMind

Hot pink imo.


----------



## Bella Figura

I missed this place


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so, is santa from canada ?


----------



## We are all ONE

Africa IMO


----------



## ocean

No, I think he is from Ohio? Or Detroit? 
Maybe he is from Alaska!?!?!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

can we blame glowball warming for santas death ?


----------



## ocean

Santa LIVES!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hide yo kids, hide yo wife cuz santa clause is coming to town


----------



## theotherside

Many changes to these titles......Red Leader did a fanastic job! Man I wish I still believed in Santa..would be wonderful to be that naive again


----------



## ocean

^I agree! 

I *LOVE *my new name and title :D 

RedLeader is my hero....




ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> hide yo kids, hide yo wife cuz santa clause is coming to town



Bwahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## fizzle

^We are going to have to give you the title of Grinch!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

aww, will you give it to me on the 24th or the 25 ?? :D

cant wait to try my new title on, hopefully it wont make me look fat


----------



## ocean

^A _shallow_ Grinch! Worrying about his appearance more than his person.......... 8( 
Must be miserable to be you.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

IM NOT FAT !!!!!!!

stop saying that


----------



## ocean

^Of course you're not, darling.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

are you happy to see me or....






edit : lol, i just got that, i wanted to get you a magic knee for the gift thread but didnt find the pic i wanted, but thought this was a funny pic, but now that ive read it, even lolerest

need to post somewhere else too


----------



## ocean

Nice.


----------



## Bomboclat

LOL Ocean your new name is hilarious :D


----------



## ocean

Thank you


----------



## addictivepersona

SugarPlumFairy said:


> Addictive- We had this open last year as well............So those are all old Letters to Santa from 09/10


Thanks for the clarification.  



RedLeader said:


> One of the disadvantages to changing words or groups of words is that the "easier way" to do it means that it does it across the festivus forum.  Same general approach as The Lulz forum last April fools.  It would be hard to figure out a way to avoid this problem.
> 
> Good news is that there are not really any hidden landmines.  Well just one, but I doubt it will come up.
> 
> Still though, if it gets too annoying, it can be reverted back in minutes.


I like it, lol.  It was just unexpected.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hey its december, time to do something silly, like wearing  green


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing today?

I am so stoked, 23 days from now, I will have Merzbient!

BTW

I love how GLers (Spelling out GL'ers isn't possible!)=> "Still Believes in Santa" ROFL!


----------



## ocean

^Huh??

Still Believes in Santas?



^Yes! Redleader is amazing!! :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SugarPlumFairy said:


> ^Huh??



You can't spell out GLer because when you say GR33Nlighter it shows up as Still Believes in Santa.

Try it out for yourself.  

Also try posting "0cean" - it'll say Sugar Plum Fairy.


----------



## Jimi Thing

GReeNlighter

ocean

FESTIVUS FOR THE REST OF US!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

22 Days until I get Merzbient!  OMG I can't wait!!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I love how amanitas muscaria caps look.  %)


----------



## animal_cookie

i am setting up my christmas tree this afternoon.  and then going to a white elephant party.

one might think i actually like xmas time with all this festivity.


----------



## ocean

^Awesome!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This is going to be the best Christmas ever!


----------



## lostNfound

Mai chree iz upp nao :D

eye haz candee kanes az well*


 *grammar in line with the mice pace layout


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

*malamlamlamlamlamalamalamlamalamal**malamlamlamlamlamalamalamlamalamal*

*malamalamlamalamal**malamlamlamlamlamalamalamlamalamal**malamlamlamlamla*







*malamlamlamlamlamalamalamlamalamal**malamlamlamlamlamalamalamlamalamal*

*malamalamlamalamal**malamlamlamlamlamalamalamlamalamal**malamlamlamlamla*
​


----------



## fizzle

I cant wait to put up a tree! Unfortunately it looks like I may have to wait another week


----------



## ocean

^Me too!
I'm going to try to make it til mid week but it may be next weekend.......
My tree always dies by Christmas and this year I'm entertaining on Xmas Eve at my house- so.........
My tree must survive:D The later I buy it, the better the chances.......


----------



## fizzle

^Do you cut off the last inch or two of trunk and then make sure it always has water? That should help to keep it alive longer. Cutting off the last inch or two before *just before* putting it in water is key.


----------



## ocean

^Usually have it cut when I purchase the tree- so within 30-45 mins of putting it in water........
I've also tried the sugar trick......
Hopefully this year all will go well with it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This is going to be a spectacular Christmas (slash winter season) for me.  

I plan on buying four limited edition cassette tapes, as well as a VHS.  Instead of the VHS - I might just get a limited edition CD.  

There's a fifth limited edition cassette tape I really want though, and I'll need to get more money for it.


----------



## Pharcyde

i wax the upstairs
and ill wax the dwonstairs
and ill get drunk in the liiiiiiiiiiibrary


----------



## lonewolf13

for the last 10+ years i've used artificial trees. no worry about fire, drying up, chopping down a tree.  and its alot easier to decorate.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

id rather smell the tree than look at it


----------



## theotherwoman

I don't like the smell of real trees. We've always used the artificial ones but this year my mother wants a real one for a change.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## addictivepersona

^ That's awesome!

I wish I still had a picture of our "ghetto Christmas tree" as it was dubbed.  It was a house plant tree like this one, but a little fuller:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mom decorated it with a small string of mini-light bulbs and a few tiny decorations.  Was pretty funny yet pretty sad.


----------



## fizzle

Ninjadan, that is awesome :D Very clever

AP, have you seen the Charlie Brown christmas trees they sell now?




I really want to get one for my mom to put in her office at work.


----------



## addictivepersona

fizzle said:


> AP, have you seen the Charlie Brown christmas trees they sell now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to get one for my mom to put in her office at work.


I have not seen those--That's pretty funny.  I mayyy have to get my mom one next year (no funds this year), depending how much they cost and how big they are.


----------



## ocean

There have been a couple years I couldn't afford a tree- One yr I made a tree out of lights on my living room wall (was very cool looking). One year we picked up a FREE tree that a grocery store had  sitting out.......it was free b/c it was a _total _charlie brown tree- It was pretty hilarious all set up......

I love the smell of Christmas Trees- I can't wait to get mine this year. I need to clean my downstairs so I can go buy it!!! A place up the road has them for 3 bucks a foot! Hopefully it isn't U-Cut!! I'd have trouble chopping a tree down!! ahahaha


----------



## fizzle

Most of them (that I've seen anyway) are like a foot tall and between $12-$20, not too bad 

Edit: that was directed to AP

Ocean, thats so clever, the lights on the living room wall!


----------



## Keaton

lonewolf13 said:


> for the last 10+ years i've used artificial trees. no worry about fire, drying up, chopping down a tree.  and its alot easier to decorate.



I've been using one my entire life.
Granted I'm only 18...so technically my parents have been using it..
I hate it tho. I'd much rather have a real tree....and when christmas is over, you can take it out back, chop it up, and then u have wood for a bonfire at the beach for new years eve...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's December going for everyone?  

In 13 days, Christmas will be upon us!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## animal_cookie

^that is much more fun than coal in a stocking.


----------



## spork

i wish there was a tree lot that actually sold the sad looking charlie brown christmas trees. this year it's my goal to find the saddest tree in town and make it pretty, all trees deserve some love.


----------



## cobblepots

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>



Jealous a little of Santa and how he gets to punish the naughty girls out there.


----------



## panic in paradise

i wanna be Tha Stocking Stuffer for x-mas.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## lonewolf13

^ hahaha   you're gonna get some coal


----------



## kytnism

*parents blow the budget on kids presents*

Australian parents will blow their budgets buying presents for their kids this festive season, spending an average of $390 per child, researchers say.

When it comes to buying Christmas presents, Queensland parents are the most generous while South Australians and fathers are likely to spend the least money, according to Bankwest research released on Sunday.

More than two in five parents admitted they are likely to break their budget for their kids' presents and nearly a quarter (24 per cent) expected to spend more money than last year.

Nearly a third of parents (29 per cent) said they were planning on buying a present worth $250 or more.

But parents' generosity tends to go unreturned with 41 per cent saying they are unlikely to receive a present from their children.

Children can can expect an average of five presents this year, the survey of 791 respondents found.

Bankwest Retail Chief Executive Vittoria Shortt said the research was a glimmer of hope for retailers who have complained of a flat shopping season in the run up to Christmas this year.

"Kids' bedrooms these days really are a toy treasure trove, with everything for the latest video games to Ben Ten and Bratz," she said.

"It's no surprise the bills add up and carefully laid budgets go out the window."

Queenslanders topped the Christmas presents spending list, shelling out an average of $443 per child.

NSW parents will spend an average of $405, Vic parents will spend $358 while South Australian parents will spend the least at $312 per child.

Fathers also tend to spend less than mums at Christmas: $375 per child compared to $397.

But kids should enjoy the Christmas generosity for as long as they can, with most parents saying they would stop buying expensive presents once their offspring turned 21

source

...kytnism...


----------



## lostNfound

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>



lol, that's terrible.


----------



## KTdoes

Home for the holidays.

Gonna need a drink.


----------



## lostNfound

After finishing my shopping and wrapping all my gifts, only now do I feel relaxed and ready to be festive on the night before Christmas Eve.

Oh well, better late than never


----------



## Captain.Heroin

$300 is too much?  WTF?  How much are you supposed to spend on them?  Just enough to get them food?


----------



## animal_cookie

i am 28 and my parents still get me presents 

i did all my shopping online yesterday and it will arrive tomorrow all wrapped at my parents' house.  i hate malls at this time of year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

animal_cookie said:


> i am 28 and my parents still get me presents
> 
> i did all my shopping Shopping Online yesterday and it will arrive tomorrow all wrapped at my parents' house.  i hate malls at this time of year.



Yes!!! Fuck malls!  I bought everything I wanted at the grocery store on an impulse/whim, or online.


----------



## animal_cookie

^this is prolly the first time in a few years that everyone will get their presents on time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have a special present to all BlueLíghters.
> 
> Stay tuned, and gather around the tree on Christmas morning/day/afternoon (depending on the drugs you may or may not have, or may or may not have previously had ).


It is true; I have a special surprise in store for you all!


----------



## KTdoes

Did all my shopping and wrapping today.  Walmart was a fucking zoo.  Think I'll reward myself with a bit of opana tonight.


----------



## ocean




----------



## D's

well this christmas is going to suck.. family doesn't want me around. going to be in NA/AA marathon meetings all day.. good thing they have shit like that for people like me..


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

D's said:


> well this christmas is going to suck.. family doesn't want me around. going to be in NA/AA marathon meetings all day.. good thing they have shit like that for people like me..



merry christmas D

:D


----------



## ocean

I hope your day goes well D's 
Try to keep your head up and there will be people here tomorrow! 
I will be on some during the day.......not that I'm an exciting one to talk to but if you need a friend, I'm here.


----------



## D's

thanks ocean . 

yeah i'll be here in the halfway for xmas, goin 2 be hitn up a few meetings thats for sure. and gonna most def eat some black eyed peas on new years lol.

have a merry christmas everyone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

D's said:


> thanks SugarPlumFairy .
> 
> yeah i'll be here in the halfway for xmas, goin 2 be hitn up a few meetings thats for sure. and gonna most def eat some black eyed peas on new years lol.
> 
> have a merry christmas everyone.



Have a merry Xmas yourself D's!


----------



## Way|0st

santa centipede l0l


----------

